# Ahuyentador de perros de gran alcance



## LucianaRM (Mar 20, 2010)

Bueno antes que nada dejen les platico una historia sobre para que necesito este circuito, yo lo se armar y se electronica, pero estoy teniendo problemas para conseguir el transductor ultrasonico.

Bueno, una amiga y yo estamos saliendo a correr aqui por nuestra casa, pero resulta que aveces hay perros bravos y son un peligro que mejor uno tiene que rodear un poco para evitarlos por que te ladran feo y en una de esas pueden atacarte, entonces estuve investigando donde comprar un defensor electronico que emite una señal irritante hacia al perro y este sale huyendo por que no soporta el sonido, consegui uno barato pero ni sirve, como que vienen de muy poca potencia por que la verdad el perro nada mas se sorprendia pero no salia corriendo.

Asi que estuve buscando un circuito de electronica de potencia enfocado a este fin y di con este que me parece tiene una potencia aceptable usandose con una pila de 9Volts.

Puedo usar un mini parlante en lugar del transductor ? o no se si pueda usar un Twitter, alguien sabe si pueden excitarse a esa altisima frecuencia ? o no se quiza alguien conozca un circuito mucho mejor.

Bueno eso seria todo disculpen la historia es que si necesito eso en verdad y seria genial si alguien me ayudara, gracias.  quiero hacerlo de bolsillo bien portatil.







EDIT: creo tendria que trabajar a 20 Khz a 25 khz el parlante

EDIT2: veo que en walmart venden una Tweeter con respuesta de 2 Khz a 25 Khz, alguien sabe si puede excitarlo la etapa esta ultrasonica ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2010)

Tenés que comprar un *tweeter piezoeléctrico*, que son muuuuyyyyy económicos (valen algo de 1 dólar c/u) y manejan potencia de sobra para tu aplicación. Esos comienzan a responder sobre los 4kHz y funcionan sin problemas hasta 50kHz. Fijate estas fotos para que veas cual puede ser:










El único problema es que no son muy pequeños que digamos, pero hay varios modelos para elegir y seguramente alguno de ellos te vendrá bien.


----------



## LucianaRM (Mar 20, 2010)

jaja si, si conozco esos tweeters negros, de los mas baratos, estan grandes por la trompeta que llevan pero se la puedo remover y creo que no afectaria en nada , bueno gracias vere que hago despues a ver si puedo encontrarlo en una tienda, seguro que si.

saludos.


----------



## malesi (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola LucianaRM

■ Puedes sacar uno de cualquier reloj digital que tengas roto,
■ De cualquier juguete musical "Chino"
■ De una tarjeta musical, etc...
Lo que tiene interiormente el tweeter piezo y lo que te he dicho anteriormente
es esto:






Saludos


----------



## Eliezerf (Mar 20, 2010)

Antes de seguir tenes un error en el diagrama, en el circuito del 555 de la derecha la pata 2 tiene que ser la 3 y la 3 la 2, luego segui construyendo el circuito


----------



## LucianaRM (Mar 20, 2010)

malesi dijo:
			
		

> Hola LucianaRM
> 
> ■ Puedes sacar uno de cualquier reloj digital que tengas roto,
> ■ De cualquier juguete musical "Chino"
> ...



wow si! precisamente tenia esa duda de si el piezo de las tarjetas musicales es valido para esto, sabes cual es su maxima frecuencia de respuesta ?, otra cosa, el parlante piezo de un reloj despertador es como de 1cm de diametro, mientras que el de una tarjeta navideña es de unos 3cm, de casualidad sabes cual conviene mas ?, se me figura como que soportaria muy poquito decibeles, muchas gracias por tu atencion.



			
				Eliezerf dijo:
			
		

> Antes de seguir tenes un error en el diagrama, en el circuito del 555 de la derecha la pata 2 tiene que ser la 3 y la 3 la 2, luego segui construyendo el circuito




ohhh! tienes razon, no habia puesto demasiada atencion a eso, gracias por avisar.


----------



## chispas_fontao (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola, en primer lugar presentarme ante todos, y deciros que he visto este circuíto y esta tarde me dispondré a montarlo, a ver si funciona. Tengo dudas sobre el funcionamiento del 555 de la parte izquierda, el como funciona. Si alguien puede explicarme, me gustaria saberlo. De todas formas, esta tarde lo montaré, a ver resultados. 1 saludo


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 25, 2010)

LucianaRM: otra posible solucion: Un silbato ultrasonico (imagen1)

Ventajas

- Opera con energia humana
- Portatil, minimo peso, minimo tamaño.

Y esta otra: la corneta con gas (imagen2)

Saludos


----------



## VALERIUS13 (Jun 11, 2010)

donde puedo comprar un silbato ultrasonico y ¿si es eficas?
es que los perros de mi calle me quieren tanto  que me quieren comer


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2010)

¿Sabés lo que es un silbato ultrasónico?
¿Sabés para qué sirve?
¿Ya fuiste a una veterinaria (o pet shop, o como le digan en tu país) a preguntar?

Sólo hacé lo tercero y podés despejar las dudas 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 12, 2010)

mira este video....

buena idea para armar tu circuito...
no se si te sirva....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FYeESIvOAs


----------



## fer45 (Jun 14, 2010)

jajjajajja el dia que te pille el can sin el aparatito por tocarle las narices.....weno, los tímpanos


----------



## kapotik (Ene 16, 2011)

Conectándole el neutro en la cola y la fase en la lengua no debería  molestar más, a mi perro no le gustó pero desde que probé se hace el  muerto y no hay forma de que deje de hacer esa gracia. Ahora lo del olor  feo que larga no se como arreglarlo.
Lo bueno es que el alimento te dura mucho más.

Es broma, aunque a veces tengo unas ganas de probar con este atorrante de perro que tengo.

Saludos


----------



## RIKOTA (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Yo tambien tengo problemas con perros.
Solo quiero entrenarlos con un autentador pero debe tener un alcance de unos 50 metros.
Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 22, 2011)

¿Autentador? ese cual sera, yo conozco el ahuyentador de perros, ademas para entrenar un perro lo que necesitas solo es paciencia, tiempo y cariño, no hay que hacerle daño para que aprenda, también existe un aparatito que se llama clicker con el que no le haces daño al perro y aprenden muy bien solo busca en google para mas información

Saludos!


----------



## homebrew (Mar 22, 2011)

Aca en mi pais los empleados de la empresa estatal de energia que toman el consumo electrico casa por casa tienen un silvato que apenas lo usan uno no escucha nada pero los perros salen disparando como si un Tsunami se le viniera encima, no hay perro que se aguante, el problema es el dia que den con un perro sordo


----------



## pepechip (Ago 29, 2011)

Estoy desarrollando un ahuyentador de perros, en donde utilizare un microcontrolador para generar varios tonos que se iran alternando.
El problema es que tiene que cubrir una distancia de 500mtr, y no se la potencia que tendria que dar un tweeter para tener ese alcance.

un saludo


----------



## slitaz (Ago 29, 2011)

¿Tan solo medio kilometro?.
¿Sera evidente que alguien odia los perros?.

¡ Asrael !, ¡ Garfield ! . . . vengan por su cena.


----------



## Basalto (Ago 30, 2011)

Tienes este http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/02bd/0900766b802bdd1a.pdf. ¡¡¡que pesa 2.4 Kg!!!! de 80 W. Pero ni por asomo llega a 500m. ¿Estas seguro que quieres 500 metros? ¿Quieres ahuyentar a todos los perros de Granada? A parte que no creo que sea legal.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 30, 2011)

Es para una finca bastante grande.
¿alguien tiene alguna referencia de la distancia que se puede cubrir con un tweeter que esta desarrollando 35W? Seguro que el perro lo escucha a 500mts, pero no se a que distancia sera molesto.
Tambien puedo calocar varios tweeter para abarcar mas distancia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 30, 2011)

pepechip dijo:


> Es para una finca bastante grande.
> ¿alguien tiene alguna referencia de la distancia que se puede cubrir con un tweeter que esta desarrollando 35W? Seguro que el perro lo escucha a 500mts, pero no se a que distancia sera molesto.
> Tambien puedo calocar varios tweeter para abarcar mas distancia.



Hola Amigo, 1ro. para ahorrarte contratiempos, investiga a nivel "biologico", que fcia. puede perturbar a estos animales, por otro lado en el fichero de datos del tweeter, cual es la max. fcia. emisible a la potencia que viene denominado.-


----------



## pepechip (Ago 30, 2011)

He visto tweeter que cubren hasta 22Khz por 15€, con una potencia de 300w. Aunque eso de los 300w no me lo creo. Como tiene una impedancia de 4 ohm y lo voy a alimentar con una onda cuadrada mediante un mosfet a una tension de 12v me entregara sobre 35W.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 30, 2011)

Oye y no te da pena?...........
Me refiero: 
Cambiemos los papeles:
Imagínate que un PERRO creara un ahuyentador de seres humanos a una frecuencia de 8KHz y lo conectara a un altavoz de 300W ( aunque el carajote del perro solo sea capaz de generar una potencia de 36W) y que lo dejara conectado día y noche sin parar y tu que eres un ser humano y que  estas atado al tronco de un árbol sin modo de escapar estarías  hay aguantando día y noche.............
CAGANDOTE EN LA MADRE QUE PARIO A DICHO PERRO...........


Este comentario es solo un punto de vista, no un insulto..........
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ago 30, 2011)

pepechip dijo:


> Hola
> Estoy desarrollando un ahuyentador de perros, en donde utilizare un microcontrolador para generar varios tonos que se iran alternando.
> El problema es que tiene que cubrir una distancia de 500mtr, y no se la potencia que tendria que dar un tweeter para tener ese alcance.
> 
> un saludo




Que tipo de lóbulo de radiación?


----------



## MGustavo (Ago 30, 2011)

Colega creo que no deberían ayudarte si no especificas detalladamente el propósito de tu proyecto, lugar donde deseas aplicarlo, motivos, etc. Date cuenta que si un animal no puede "huir" del lugar a donde llega tu transmisión, tendría que soportar tu señal todo el día. En mi opinión, es una tortura y un maltrato al animal. 

No estoy al tanto que es lo que produce la transmisión de dicha señal en el animal, pero... gustarle de seguro que no. Por algo huye no?

Espero expliques tus motivos. Saludos!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 31, 2011)

MGustavo dijo:


> Colega creo que no deberían ayudarte si no especificas detalladamente el propósito de tu proyecto, lugar donde deseas aplicarlo, motivos, etc. Date cuenta que si un animal no puede "huir" del lugar a donde llega tu transmisión, tendría que soportar tu señal todo el día. En mi opinión, es una tortura y un maltrato al animal.
> 
> No estoy al tanto que es lo que produce la transmisión de dicha señal en el animal, pero... gustarle de seguro que no. Por algo huye no?
> 
> Espero expliques tus motivos. Saludos!



De hay mi comentario


----------



## BKAR (Ago 31, 2011)

ahh ahora ya se que es un  tweeter !! genial

graba un *.mp3 con el sonido eso ...y con un pequeño reproductor..mas algo de amplificaion y listo 

pero no me gusta la idea de ahuyentar a los perros..
y si alguno para encerrado en su casa y si pa colmo es tu vecino..se tendria que aguantar todo el dia!!!
el animal quedaría con un trauma
se podrían ahuyentar roedores y eso....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Que tipo de lóbulo de radiación?



Presupongo que sería un lóbulo "Omni", por otro lado 4 TW direccionales pueden hacer un lóbulo omni "Aceptable"

Una idea como para mirar y adaptar:






Por aquí se comento algo similar.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ahuyenta-gatos-10090/


----------



## pepechip (Ago 31, 2011)

Tranquilos, que no se trata de torturar a los perros, simplemente es para colocarlo en un cortijo que esta retirado de la poblacion y se acercan perros callejos y jabalis. Yo practico el senderismo, por lo que respeto al maximo la naturaleza y los animales que la rodean, incluso respeto a las serpientes que encuentro por el camino.

Precisamente la idea de generar varios tonos la copie de ese mismo esquema que acaba de poner Fogonazo en otro post. En principio en lugar de utilizar un amplificador en puente lo hare solamente con con mosfet (me sale mas economico).
 Si quiero mas potencia elevare la tension de alimentacion
En el caso de que tenga poco alcance puedo cercar un perimetro con varios tweeter.


----------



## Ezkeniel (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola pepechip, necesito con urgencia saber como te fue en este proyecto. 
Vivo frente a una placita, donde se ha puesto de moda que la gente saque a ladrar a sus perros, me están volviendo loco, se forman grupos distintos de gente con sus perros que se van turnando durante el día para dar por culo con sus perros, ahora en verano se quedan hasta las 2 de la mañana. Ya estoy cansado de salir por la ventana para hacerlos callar, aparte de que pasan de mí. Denunciarlos al ayuntamiento no sirve de nada porque puede durar meses hasta que decidan hacer algo (poner un cartel?)
Bueno, el tema es que estaría encantado de poder persuadir a esos putos perros de que ladren a sus anchas mientras yo tengo que dormir con tapones y las ventanas cerradas para no oírlos.
Te funcionó el aparato? me pasarías el circuito final y la lista de componente que usaste por favor?
Gracias, espero que me puedas ayudar pronto


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola!

Tengo un ahuyenta perros que se me ha estropeado y quisiera construir uno basándome en éste.

Os dejo dos fotos del circuito del aparato (de hecho únicamente faltaría la pila de +9V). La foto de la cara de las pistas la he volteado para que la vista coincida con la cara de los componentes.

No sé si se pueden subir o no fotos de circuitos de productos y si hay algún problema con el "copyright" . Ya me diréis ....

Pero voy al asunto que ha motivado este post: Tengo una duda que me ha frenado en seco, y es la función que cumple el pequeño transformador que hay junto al "buzzer". ¿Qué finalidad tiene?¿Cómo funciona?

Ver el archivo adjunto 112397


Gracias.


----------



## penrico (Jun 19, 2014)

Deberías relevar el circuito para entenderlo correctamente y poder contestar tu pregunta. Por lo que parece, ese transformador debe funcionar como "defasador" para que oscile el circuito y genere la señal de 40Khz que debe tener ese buzzer.
Sería interesante que pasarar cuales son los códigos de los componentes (transistores, y si el trafo tiene algún código)


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 19, 2014)

El transformador eleva la impedancia de salida a mas de elevar el voltaje porque esos transductores son de cristal y por ende de muy alta impedancia. Una pregunta, cuando funcionaba realmente alejaba los perros?


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 19, 2014)

penrico dijo:


> Deberías relevar el circuito para entenderlo correctamente y poder contestar tu pregunta. Por lo que parece, ese transformador debe funcionar como "defasador" para que oscile el circuito y genere la señal de 40Khz que debe tener ese buzzer.
> Sería interesante que pasarar cuales son los códigos de los componentes (transistores, y si el trafo tiene algún código)



No corras. Lo único que tengo de momento son las fotos. El transformador de ese aparato no tiene ningún código a la vista. Tengo un segundo en el que tampoco pone nada ...... y un tercero que tiene la inscripción "I-2415", según se puede ver en la foto que subo con este nuevo post. También puedo atreverme a decirte que la frecuencia no es de 40 Khz sino sobre 24 a 26 Khz. Las frecuencias que mido en los tres casos (con mi frecuencímetro, del que me fio por las medidas que ya llevo efectuadas), están entre 24.500 y 26.000 Hz, con muy poca variación en dos de ellos.




aquileslor dijo:


> El transformador eleva la impedancia de salida a mas de elevar el voltaje porque esos transductores son de cristal y por ende de muy alta impedancia. Una pregunta, cuando funcionaba realmente alejaba los perros?



Gracias por la información. El original (el de las fotos que os he enviado) funcionaba "de cine" como se dice por aquí. El segundo era una caca, y el tercero (el de la foto que hay un poco más abajo), funciona bien pero es "muy flojo".

Por cierto, eso de gran alcance, en el caso de los comerciales de uso personal, suena un poco a cachondeo. Os diré que el alcance máximo con la pila "a tope" es de unos cinco metros, así que no hay tiempo para pruebas. Si el perro es sordo .... espero que ......  o bien sea pequeño .... o sino, que sea lento!!    


Un saludo

P.D.: en ambas fotos he quitado la referencia a la placa. Veo que nadie me ha dicho nada sobre derechos de copyright ... y no sé a que atenerme.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 19, 2014)

pepechip dijo:


> Estoy desarrollando un ahuyentador de perros, en donde utilizare un microcontrolador para generar varios tonos que se iran alternando.
> El problema es que tiene que cubrir una distancia de 500mtr, y no se la potencia que tendria que dar un tweeter para tener ese alcance.
> 
> un saludo



No sé si podrás llevar a cabo tu proyecto -que me parece una locura- y en el caso de que lo consiguieses, si es que permanecieses ayá donde lo ubiques más de diez o quince minutos, no te extrañes si llegas a padecer fuertes cefaleas, junto a vómitos continuados y tremendos malestares, aunque no oigas el sonido por estar unos 4.000 ó 6.000 Hz. por encima del umbral superior de audición del oído humano,  (¡pobres perros, madre mía!)    

Ten en cuenta que este aparato debería de ser un arma defensiva, no ofensiva.


----------



## luis30 (Jun 19, 2014)

me surgió una duda si yo hago esto debe funcionar en teoría no ??


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 19, 2014)

penrico dijo:


> Deberías relevar el circuito para entenderlo correctamente y poder contestar tu pregunta. Por lo que parece, ese transformador debe funcionar como "defasador" para que oscile el circuito y genere la señal de 40Khz que debe tener ese buzzer.
> Sería interesante que pasarar cuales son los códigos de los componentes (transistores, y si el trafo tiene algún código)



 40 Khz ????  








luis30 dijo:


> me surgió una duda si yo hago esto debe funcionar en teoría no ??



Ver el archivo adjunto 112419

38 Khz ?????? 






Estamos "pelín despistados" .... ¿noooo?

¿Ahuyenta perros?

No os enfadéis, sin acritud, es una broma!


----------



## luis30 (Jun 19, 2014)

jaja bueno eso no es lo importante, 38khz no se a que frecuencia ahuyente al perro pero el pwm se puede calcular para que la salida sea a 26khz, que es lo que tu dices que se requiere no?

la cuestión es que para mi debería funcionar con el circuito que te puse?
obviamente no estoy tomando en cuenta bocinas y eso pero con ese arreglo la bocina debería estar en armonía con la frecuencia ?


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 19, 2014)

luis30 dijo:


> jaja bueno eso no es lo importante, 38khz no se a que frecuencia ahuyente al perro pero el pwm se puede calcular para que la salida sea a 26khz, que es lo que tu dices que se requiere no?
> 
> la cuestión es que para mi debería funcionar con el circuito que te puse?
> obviamente no estoy tomando en cuenta bocinas y eso pero con ese arreglo la bocina debería estar en armonía con la frecuencia ?



Hola Luis,

gracias por tomarte a bien mi post.

Bueno, en realidad la frecuencia ronda más bien desde 24 a 25,5 Khz segun mis ahuyenta-perros.

En cuanto a tu circuito ...... te diré que un buzzer comercial como los que tienen mis aparatos A-P, es de 200 mW y funciona con un máximo de 15 Vp-p

No soy ningún experto en electrónica, pero creo que con ese único transistor no vas a conseguir mucho.

Si has visto las tres fotografías que acabo de subir, verás que hay dos transistores y un transformador a la entrada del buzzer.

Yo creo que el circuito que propones se queda un poco "corto", pero yo que tú, esperaría a la opinión de los expertos.

Un saludo


----------



## luis30 (Jun 19, 2014)

claro esto es por que el pwm no lo manejan con un micro como yo lo estoy poniendo, el micro tiene por hardware la opción de generar los 26khz sin problema con los 5v que se alimenta el micro y con los 4 mhz de oscilador que usa ahora el transistor tal ves tengas razón aunque si tiene la capacidad de conmutar ala frecuencia del pwm como un 2n2222a si ves que alimento la bocina directamente de 5v y solo dreno a tierra tal ves no soporte la corriente el transistor pero eso se arregla, el problema seria el voltaje que maneje la bocina que soporte la señal de 26khz.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 19, 2014)

luis30 dijo:


> claro esto es por que el pwm no lo manejan con un micro como yo lo estoy poniendo, el micro tiene por hardware la opción de generar los 26khz sin problema con los 5v que se alimenta el micro y con los 4 mhz de oscilador que usa ahora el transistor tal ves tengas razón aunque si tiene la capacidad de conmutar ala frecuencia del pwm como un 2n2222a si ves que alimento la bocina directamente de 5v y solo dreno a tierra tal ves no soporte la corriente el transistor pero eso se arregla, el problema seria el voltaje que maneje la bocina que soporte la señal de 26khz.



Yo he efectuado dos montajes para emular el ahuyentaperros, uno con un TS555 y otro con un CD4093. Ambos han funcionado perfectamente y he conseguido la frecuencia buscada, pero no "han movido" el buzzer con la potencia necesaria, ni aún incrementando la señal con un transistor.

Por eso he escrito el post #31 preguntando por la función del transformador de las imágenes que he subido.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

Elemental Watson . . .  elevador de tensión


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Elemental Watson . . .  elevador de tensión



  Es decir .... que probablemente los transformadores de las imágenes que he subido elevarán el voltaje de salida de los transistores al voltaje máximo (o próximo al máximo) del buzzer  (15V) ¿no?

Y en caso del TS555 y del CD4093 necesitarán un elevador de tensión para poder "mover" el buzzer ¿no?


----------



## luis30 (Jun 19, 2014)

me intrigo tu circuito ahuyenta perros ! ya conseguí un buzzer que funca a 12v déjame hacer pruebas !

estuve probando con el oscope y variando las frecuencias pero se oye un ruido muy molesto, ahora esta en 38khz y no oigo nada pero el oscope si ve la frecuencia, no tengo a un perro cerca para probarlo pero debe funcionar, eso creo!

```
/**********************************************************
*               LUIS ALBERTO ZAMORA LARA                  *
**********************************************************/

#include <16f628A.h>            //pic a utilizar


#fuses INTRC_IO,NOWDT,PROTECT,PUT,NOLVP,NOBROWNOUT,NOMCLR    //ordenes para el programador
#use delay(clock=4000000)   //Fosc=4Mhz
#byte PORTB = 06
#use rs232(baud=2400, bits=8, xmit=PIN_b2, rcv=PIN_b1,invert,force_sw) 
int estado=0;

void main()
{
setup_timer_2(t2_div_By_1,70,1); //40= 24.4khz, //50=19.4khz //60=16.25khz //70=13.97khz
setup_ccp1(ccp_PWM);
set_pwm1_duty(100);//25
setup_comparator(NC_NC_NC_NC);
set_tris_a(0b00000001);
set_tris_b(0x00);
PORTB = 0x00;

while(true){
while(input(pin_a0)==0){
set_pwm1_duty(1);
}
set_pwm1_duty(0);
}
}
```

madre mia estoy sordo hasta 70 oigo yo :/!


----------



## saltamon23 (Jun 28, 2014)

pepechip dijo:


> Tranquilos, que no se trata de torturar a los perros, simplemente es para colocarlo en un cortijo que esta retirado de la poblacion y se acercan perros callejos y jabalis. Yo practico el senderismo, por lo que respeto al maximo la naturaleza y los animales que la rodean, incluso respeto a las serpientes que encuentro por el camino.
> 
> Precisamente la idea de generar varios tonos la copie de ese mismo esquema que acaba de poner Fogonazo en otro post. En principio en lugar de utilizar un amplificador en puente lo hare solamente con con mosfet (me sale mas economico).
> Si quiero mas potencia elevare la tension de alimentacion
> En el caso de que tenga poco alcance puedo cercar un perimetro con varios tweeter.



si vas a usar un microcontrolador seria quizas conveniente que el volumen oscile, como asi tambien que no sea continuo.
eso dara la sensacion de que "eso que genera el sonido desagradable" es un nido o un clan , que esta en algun sitio.

hay 2 problemas, 2 situaciones:

1) si usas un solo equipo que pretendes que tenga un gran alcance , eso querra decir que a los 500 metros se escuchara poco , pero a los 10 metros el snido seria infernal.
dices que respetas a la naturaleza y me parece muy bien , pero ten en cuenta esto:
el equipo se apago , por algun motivo, unosanimales se acrcaron  y de repente el equipo se enciende, a un volumen altisimo.
¡ sabes la reacccion de el animal ? ante semejante estruendo .
si se volvera loco , o se sentira desesperado?
y si hay justo personas ? 
que reaccion tendra ??

2 ) varios equipos distribuidos en la zona.
NO le permiten al animal identificar el epicentro de el sonido, no sabra para donde escapar.

PIENSALO UN POCO MAS .
y ya que usas un microcontrolador, has que cada vez que inicie lo haga gradualmente, que el sonido vaya subiendo de a poco , asi le das al animal oprtunidad de darse cuenta de el tema y escapar sin volverse loco .

tambien que sean pulsos, como aulidos.

una cosa es si vas corriendo por un sendero y te aparece un animal , ahi la cosa si es espantarlo en seguida, y el animal relaciona a la persona y ese sonido y escapa.
en el caso de una zona muy amplia basta acostumbrarlos a pensar que en ese terreno "hay algo " y no deben acercarse, por eso de digo de los tiempos .
volumen de subida gradual y que duren unos 10 minutos y pare .

un saludo .


----------



## Lolomar (Oct 2, 2021)

Basalto dijo:


> Tienes este http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/02bd/0900766b802bdd1a.pdf. ¡¡¡que pesa 2.4 Kg!!!! de 80 W. Pero ni por asomo llega a 500m. ¿Estas seguro que quieres 500 metros? ¿Quieres ahuyentar a todos los perros de Granada? A parte que no creo que sea legal.


Hola, quise ver este circuito y no me da. Es potente ? Necesito algo as o mejor, gracias saludos 👍


----------

